# Favorite Star/X shape guitar?



## jco5055 (Jul 18, 2021)

I thought I'd quasi-piggyback off the all-time V thread, though I assume this won't be as popular....but what is your favorite Star/X shape guitars? I'll list some of mine.

First, although a little controversial (but since made in Japan I think it's probably ok) I love this ESP Model:



As well as the Gus G Star from Jackson (I realize my pic is a JS series but work with me here), and the Dave Davidson Warrior:





And I would consider Iron Birds part of it these shapes too (including the JML doombird):




I'd post more like the Sammy Duet SD-1 from ESP but I am falling asleep.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

There can only be one.... And for me it has to be the Modifier..NOT the ML..NOT the Stealth...NOT the Razorback..but specifically the Modifier


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

Close second is the Moser Morpheus..because I still dig a crazy tacky spikey wild shape


----------



## narad (Jul 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Close second is the Moser Morpheus..because I still dig a crazy tacky spikey wild shape



I was going to say that's not X-shaped, but the more I thought about it, the more it was clearly -the most- X-shaped. Still somehow I think it's in a different category?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

narad said:


> I was going to say that's not X-shaped, but the more I thought about it, the more it was clearly -the most- X-shaped. Still somehow I think it's in a different category?


I mean..unless someone makes a "Favorite dumpster fire" category, I guess it goes here.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> There can only be one.... And for me it has to be the Modifier..NOT the ML..NOT the Stealth...NOT the Razorback..but specifically the Modifier



Honest question how is this NOT an ML? The bevels? 



narad said:


> I was going to say that's not X-shaped, but the more I thought about it, the more it was clearly -the most- X-shaped. Still somehow I think it's in a different category?



Spider Category.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm a Xiphos guy myself. 






I do like it's long predecessors like the XV DT250. If I come across one, I'd snag it in a heartbeat. 











I also have a soft spot for Syu's Crying Stars and Akira Takasaki's Killers


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> Honest question how is this NOT an ML? The bevels?



The weight, bevels, and scale length. The other ML shapes are good, nothing wrong with them but I'm partial to the Modifier. I have yet to get my hands on an ML that I completely love. I like them but they just don't do it for me like the Modifier does for some reason.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 19, 2021)

Let’s not forget the Balaguer Tartarus. I like that model. As well as the Xiphos, it’s inspiration.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jul 19, 2021)

Kiesel Hyperdrive


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 19, 2021)

The only answer: Wessen X



Alternatively, I've respected the Guild X88. I dont love it, but I appreciate it.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jul 19, 2021)

Hondo H-1 / H-2 should be mentioned (don't know if this is star / X shape but its kind of pointy)


----------



## Winspear (Jul 19, 2021)

It would be wrong to not post my own Carillion Nexus here! Obviously a sick guitar but Chris just really nailed the shape design on this. I asked him to make 'a Warrior' but ended up with this cool singlecut thing!


----------



## Necros (Jul 19, 2021)

Xiphos and Warrior are the most perfect x shapes, just feels like everything else is a redesign of those.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 19, 2021)

Roehrs


----------



## Crundles (Jul 19, 2021)

I keep getting confused which is the Death Kelly, and which the Death Warrior (I believe the lower horn is the diffence?? Iunno), but this one is cool:





Also I LOVE the fixed bridge version of the Loomis Cygnus:





Just re-release it, Schecter, and I promise I'll stop bringing it up in every thread it's vaguely relevant to :<


----------



## ClownShoes (Jul 19, 2021)

Jackson Death Kelly

More photos of this custom job - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151875757970530.1073741843.62234860529


----------



## Bodes (Jul 19, 2021)

Obviously has to be the ABBA star


----------



## narad (Jul 19, 2021)

Hoss632 said:


> Kiesel Hyperdrive
> View attachment 95704



OP asked for X-shape not x-shape.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 19, 2021)

mine


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 19, 2021)

Winspear said:


> It would be wrong to not post my own Carillion Nexus here! Obviously a sick guitar but Chris just really nailed the shape design on this. I asked him to make 'a Warrior' but ended up with this cool singlecut thing!


how could I forget about this beast! I assume the balance is great/no neck dive etc? Always a risk with these kind of guitars.


----------



## Perge (Jul 19, 2021)

More of I wish they'd make it a production guitar, but this 7 string stealth thing Matt Heafy had going on back in the day was metal af



Then the LTD goatwhore guitar, they need to make a production model and not a limited edition.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jul 19, 2021)

Winspear said:


> It would be wrong to not post my own Carillion Nexus here! Obviously a sick guitar but Chris just really nailed the shape design on this. I asked him to make 'a Warrior' but ended up with this cool singlecut thing!



what a sexy beast!!!


----------



## narad (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Antiproduct (Jul 19, 2021)

Maybe not my favorite but I also like this variation


----------



## Perge (Jul 19, 2021)

Crundles said:


> Also I LOVE the fixed bridge version of the Loomis Cygnus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep forgetting this guitar exists. As someone who's not a huge schecter fan, they nailed the x design and I can't believe it died with Loomis leaving.


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 19, 2021)

Perge said:


> More of I wish they'd make it a production guitar, but this 7 string stealth thing Matt Heafy had going on back in the day was metal af
> View attachment 95712
> 
> 
> ...



I live quasi-close to Chondro Guitars (like a 2 hour drive, I think I might make a day trip out of Milwaukee while I'm at it), and I need to stop by and try the one he has that he won't sell...he says it's the best guitar in the shop and this is the LTD version he's referring to.


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 19, 2021)

narad said:


>



I just want to listen to Nocturnus when I see this


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jul 19, 2021)

I don't like the look of 7 strings on most guitars originally designed for 6 but DAMN there's just something perfect about the stealth 7


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 19, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I don't like the look of 7 strings on most guitars originally designed for 6 but DAMN there's just something perfect about the stealth 7
> 
> View attachment 95715





TheBolivianSniper said:


> I don't like the look of 7 strings on most guitars originally designed for 6 but DAMN there's just something perfect about the stealth 7
> 
> View attachment 95715



I owned this exact model, the neck dive was so bad that I legit was a superstrat only guy for years after haha


----------



## narad (Jul 19, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> I just want to listen to Nocturnus when I see this



I just want to earn more money


----------



## SamSam (Jul 19, 2021)

Crying Star and Jackson Warrior for me I think. The Xiphos follows those somewhat closely.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jul 19, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> I owned this exact model, the neck dive was so bad that I legit was a superstrat only guy for years after haha



Oh damn well it's pretty high up on my list of guitars to get, actually the next to buy and I found one decently close but I can't drive to get it and he can't send it sadly. They're mega rare so I guess I'll never experience the issue. 

My main guitar has balance issues so I've really stopped caring about them. Only guitar I've had that was comfy to play standing up was my SV.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 19, 2021)

Necros said:


> Xiphos and Warrior are the most perfect x shapes, just feels like everything else is a redesign of those.


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 19, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Oh damn well it's pretty high up on my list of guitars to get, actually the next to buy and I found one decently close but I can't drive to get it and he can't send it sadly. They're mega rare so I guess I'll never experience the issue.
> 
> My main guitar has balance issues so I've really stopped caring about them. Only guitar I've had that was comfy to play standing up was my SV.



The issue is the headstock is so large, that's what one needs to look out for when looking at builds...as I legit thought all non-superstrat shapes were neck dive city but turns out that's not the case.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jul 19, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> The issue is the headstock is so large, that's what one needs to look out for when looking at builds...as I legit thought all non-superstrat shapes were neck dive city but turns out that's not the case.



This is true, all my A6s have been comfy standing up as well. I think a heavy floyd block could help too and a thick strap. 

So maybe we don't give up


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2021)

Two pages and no Marilyn yet?


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 19, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Two pages and no Marilyn yet?
> 
> View attachment 95718



I wish they would update this, add the Vigier trem to it and make it a 7 string and I'm in


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 19, 2021)

Peavey vortex.


----------



## narad (Jul 19, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Two pages and no Marilyn yet?
> 
> View attachment 95718



The only redeeming quality there is the nightswan pickup config


----------



## Choop (Jul 19, 2021)

I love the Jackson Warrior shape and used to own a Xiphos which was also neat. The only thing I didn't like aesthetically about the Xiphos is the standard Ibanez headstock, seems a pointy headstock like on the Warrior fits the overall look better.

The Ironbird has grown on me a whole lot lately -- it's just maximum pointy and absurd in the best way.


----------



## Viginez (Jul 19, 2021)

kinf of stars is the ironbird
i also like the old warrior pro, the stelth and the marilyn


----------



## odibrom (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm admired no one posted these yet, these HAVE to be here...



























I'm sorry, I know you guys meant mostly metal flavored ones and not funky ones, but, hey, star guitars for the win!..

PS: Missed Bootsy's...


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 19, 2021)

Not a big fan of star shaped guitars in general but I always had a soft spot for these but only because I liked the guitarists who played them.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

Winspear said:


> Roehrs


That's kinda nice. I dig it


----------



## I play music (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 19, 2021)

So many X's are ruined by head-stocks that just don't compliment the flow.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

Sammy's ESP Archtop though...


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sammy's ESP Archtop though...



Is Sammy a small dude? I feel like he's short based on pictures etc, I only ask because I'm trying to imagine how this would fit on an average height (5'9) guy like myself


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> Is Sammy a small dude? I feel like he's short based on pictures etc, I only ask because I'm trying to imagine how this would fit on an average height (5'9) guy like myself


Yeah he's really short.

I'd like to see his guitars on a bigger and taller person.


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah he's really short.
> 
> I'd like to see his guitars on a bigger and taller person.



I did play the USA Jackson Gus G star and that thing is HUGE but it's sooo comfy...and really light. But I plan on trying to stop at Chondro guitars soon to try the LTD version of the Sammy he's never selling for myself.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 19, 2021)

1. charvel star/ Gus G star (gus g has way better upper fret access tbh)
2. Xiphos/Tartarus
3. Warrior
4. kramer voyager
5. death kelly
6. kelly star
7. guild x88
8. ironbird


jco5055 said:


> I did play the USA Jackson Gus G star and that thing is HUGE but it's sooo comfy...and really light. But I plan on trying to stop at Chondro guitars soon to try the LTD version of the Sammy he's never selling for myself.


If you think a GuS G is huge then you'll prob hate the sammy star or most x shapes (especially the long horn kramer voyagers)


----------



## Riffer (Jul 19, 2021)

Actually not my favorite at all, but figured it's worth a post.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

Riffer said:


> Actually not my favorite at all, but figured it's worth a post.
> View attachment 95725


I feel like that guitar is doing this


----------



## odibrom (Jul 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I feel like that guitar is doing this



... it's a classic that has already been mentioned on the funny guitars thread...


----------



## Hoss632 (Jul 19, 2021)

narad said:


> OP asked for X-shape not x-shape.


I've no idea what you are trying to say


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

odibrom said:


> ... it's a classic that has already been mentioned on the funny guitars thread...


Yeah, I know what it is. But it always looks like that guitar is in church


----------



## odibrom (Jul 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah, I know what it is. But it always looks like that guitar is in church



... or in a brothel... pink glitter, legs open and arms up, she's happy to see you, and what a bottom she has... it's a brothel... but then, what's the difference between one and the other?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2021)

odibrom said:


> ... or in a brothel... pink glitter, legs open and arms up, she's happy to see you, and what a bottom she has... it's a brothel... but then, what's the difference between one and the other?


Everyone kneeling ain't prayin...


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 20, 2021)

not sure if this is the “favorite X shape guitars” thread or the “some guitars are too funny not to post” thread.


----------



## narad (Jul 20, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> So many X's are ruined by head-stocks that just don't compliment the flow.



What headstocks do compliment the flow? I don't like my X's headstock, been wondering how hard it would be to get it reshaped to something, but the only thing I like is banana headstock.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 20, 2021)

narad said:


> What headstocks do compliment the flow? I don't like my X's headstock, been wondering how hard it would be to get it reshaped to something, but the only thing I like is banana headstock.



I think most do but at least for me, pointy guitar bodies need to have headstocks with almost the exact same shape, angle, etc. I think it just stops the flow if the headstock is going in a different direction or has a more subtle or pronounced silhouette than the body. 

Warriors, Warlocks, Destroyers, Schector E1s, most Deans, etc definitely flow very nicely from one end to the other. But some don't... like the 3x3 on the BCR MK5 Warlock, the ESP Random Star, the lack of a headstock on the Kiesel Type X, some of the generated Balaguers ( as much as I absolutely love most of those bodies, colors, and specs), etc. But banana headstocks are so iconic that they pretty much stand on their own merit so there are always exceptions.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 20, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I think most do but at least for me, pointy guitar bodies need to have headstocks with almost the exact same shape, angle, etc. I think it just stops the flow if the headstock is going in a different direction or has a more subtle or pronounced silhouette than the body.
> 
> Warriors, Warlocks, Destroyers, Schector E1s, most Deans, etc definitely flow very nicely from one end to the other. But some don't... like the 3x3 on the BCR MK5 Warlock, the ESP Random Star, the lack of a headstock on the Kiesel Type X, some of the generated Balaguers ( as much as I absolutely love most of those bodies, colors, and specs), etc. But banana headstocks are so iconic that they pretty much stand on their own merit so there are always exceptions.


Totally agree. That’s why the only guitar I don’t like a reversed headstock on is the Kelly. The normal Jackson inline HS just looks perfect with that treble side horn.


----------



## Pat (Jul 20, 2021)

I always loved the Southern Cross


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 20, 2021)

narad said:


> OP asked for X-shape not x-shape.


Guess then it would have to be the KIESEL HYPERDRIVE and not the Kiesel Hyperdrive.


----------



## BMFan30 (Jul 20, 2021)

Crundles said:


> Also I LOVE the fixed bridge version of the Loomis Cygnus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread, especially this guitar made me realize that there are X shaped guitars I could like because I've never seen any until this thread today that actually look great.


----------



## ClownShoes (Jul 20, 2021)

Pat said:


> I always loved the Southern Cross


Add the Stealth to the list (the diamond plate of course)


----------



## Winspear (Jul 20, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> how could I forget about this beast! I assume the balance is great/no neck dive etc? Always a risk with these kind of guitars.



I actually expected some, given I asked for a 28.7 baritone 7 with an ebony neck. When he showed me the singlecut decision I expected it to be even worse than initially expected - but didn't particularly care because I love how it looks. However, it balances _perfectly_! Has a bog oak body. I actually got to play the prototype for this shape when I picked it up, which was a standard scale swamp ash 7 with a maple neck and inline headstock. That _did _have some dive. 4+3 headstock and a non-light body must really help mine.


----------



## Viginez (Jul 20, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> I owned this exact model, the neck dive was so bad that I legit was a superstrat only guy for years after haha


the 6 string model has the same problem
the warrior is well balanced, but in comparison also much bigger
the stealth is really tiny. i still have one and especially love the neck (it reminds me of an esp neck)
the marilyn is well balanced too, but has really really narrow string spacing, the neck is like a toothpick.
don't remember about the ironbird.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 20, 2021)

I've always wanted one of these. Kinda Explorer/Star hybrid. The only reason I never bought one is that they had very small frets.






It's one of those odd-shaped guitars that look awkward but actually look fucking great standing up (although most star/X shaped guitars fall into this category, IMO).


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 20, 2021)

Viginez said:


> the 6 string model has the same problem
> the warrior is well balanced, but in comparison also much bigger
> the stealth is really tiny. i still have one and especially love the neck (it reminds me of an esp neck)
> the marilyn is well balanced too, but has really really narrow string spacing, the neck is like a toothpick.
> don't remember about the ironbird.



yeah thinking back even the 7 string model had a small body, so the headstock was comparably massive.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 20, 2021)

Sully


Emperoff said:


> I've always wanted one of these. Kinda Explorer/Star hybrid. The only reason I never bought one is that they had very small frets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I messed up buy not buying a damaged one of these for $300 when Mars Music was going out of business. It's actually the coolest modern (as in, not designed 30 years ago, just 25) star variant I've seen.


----------



## Pat (Jul 20, 2021)

Reece Scruggs from Havok played some great Roehrs stars before he signed with Dean. I love the flame maple one in the second vid:


----------



## narad (Jul 20, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 95739
> 
> not sure if this is the “favorite X shape guitars” thread or the “some guitars are too funny not to post” thread.



I've got you covered:

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l699493305


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 21, 2021)

vertigo08 said:


> Add the Stealth to the list (the diamond plate of course)


From what I understand, Dime actually hated that guitar. He said it sounded terrible or something


----------



## vilk (Jul 21, 2021)

Viginez said:


> the 6 string model has the same problem



This is not the first time (or the second) that I've heard about how bad stealth neckdive is, but in the video of Death I was just watching, Chuck's seems to stay up just fine.



Why do you suppose that is? It didn't seem like he is holding it up the whole time...


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 21, 2021)

vilk said:


> This is not the first time (or the second) that I've heard about how bad stealth neckdive is, but in the video of Death I was just watching, Chuck's seems to stay up just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose that is? It didn't seem like he is holding it up the whole time...




Jesus got the walk on water thing, and Chuck got the keep-the-neck-up-while-playing-like-a-mofo thing.


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 22, 2021)

Dean ML looks so short with 24,75" scale length and 22 frets, the headstock is pretty fugly too. But it's also kind of iconic for me because of Dimebag.

Ibanez Xiphos is perfection for me because it's slim and pointy, bonus points from reverse headstock. Just flows into right direction in my eyes.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 22, 2021)

Metropolis said:


> Dean ML looks so short with 24,75" scale length and 22 frets, the headstock is pretty fugly too. But it's also kind of iconic for me because of Dimebag.
> 
> Ibanez Xiphos is perfection for me because it's slim and pointy, bonus points from reverse headstock. Just flows into right direction in my eyes.



MLS are anything but short. They're taller than a lot of basses


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 22, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> MLS are anything but short. They're taller than a lot of basses



yeah i haven't played one since probably 2009 or so, but I still remember how they are definitely large guitars that IMO don't really work with a higher strap position/classical style like Warrior and similar shapes do...felt like you had to have it more near the crotch like how Dime wore it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 22, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> yeah i haven't played one since probably 2009 or so, but I still remember how they are definitely large guitars that IMO don't really work with a higher strap position/classical style like Warrior and similar shapes do...felt like you had to have it more near the crotch like how Dime wore it.



I'd never wear a guitar that high anyways. Everyone wears it differently but for me that feels and looks stupid as hell.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jul 23, 2021)

Did someone mention X-shaped guitars?


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 23, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> MLS are anything but short. They're taller than a lot of basses



They're big, but I mean more like proportions between body and fretboard/neck.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 23, 2021)

Metropolis said:


> They're big, but I mean more like proportions between body and fretboard/neck.


There's not a lot of difference between Fender and Gibson scale lengths. You certainly wouldn't notice much by looking


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 23, 2021)

Spider's Archtop Warrior. 













But maybe with a reversed standard headstock. But hey, reversed AT headstock works too.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 23, 2021)

as someone who doesn't like pointy guitars, the ML, i have a super soft spot for. It isn't exactly a star shape, but does have its own unique look going on for it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 23, 2021)

Lynch with the banana stock
The red Akira Takasaki 
Kane Roberts' Kramer
The EVH star


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 23, 2021)

This sumbish right here. They need to make these. I remember they made an archtop ML but those just didn't hit quite right


----------



## BabUShka (Jul 25, 2021)

I remember, many years ago I tried a Dean Ml Knight at my local gitar shop. Never before seen a stealth looking guitar with satin finish. Plugged it into a Marshall JVM and it instantly clicked. Now, 10 years + and 20 guitars later, I still havent bought one. But maybe some day I will.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 25, 2021)

BabUShka said:


> I remember, many years ago I tried a Dean Ml Knight at my local gitar shop. Never before seen a stealth looking guitar with satin finish. Plugged it into a Marshall JVM and it instantly clicked. Now, 10 years + and 20 guitars later, I still havent bought one. But maybe some day I will.


As a fan of satin black guitars I lusted after one of those for a hot minute. I wish they would have put on an ebony fretboard and pearl block inlays.


----------



## BabUShka (Jul 25, 2021)

That would be a great combination. I'm also weak for satin finish, owning 3 guitars in satin black. Still remember the price tag at around $600 brand new for the ML Knight . Looks like they cost more than that used today.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 25, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> As a fan of satin black guitars I lusted after one of those for a hot minute. I wish they would have put on an ebony fretboard and pearl block inlays.


Agreed. I still think it's criminal to put a rosewood board on a black guitar. It should be (dyed black) ebony.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jul 27, 2021)

Ibanez Xiphos.

I own an XPT700 in 'Red Chameleon' finish.

Looks better than most X-shaped guitars (imo), but most important is the playability - the neck on a Jackson Warrior just doesn't feel as good to me. I also really like DiMarzio D Activators, so getting those as stock is another box ticked.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro (Jul 27, 2021)

Wasn't really into them until Wes Borland started playing Jackson Guitars.
Would love a pro series.


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r (Jul 30, 2021)

Wondering why nobody mentioned Warlocks when talking about X-shaped guitars. 
If those aren't X shaped I don't know which guitars are...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jul 30, 2021)

3xt3rm1n4t0r said:


> Wondering why nobody mentioned Warlocks when talking about X-shaped guitars.
> If those aren't X shaped I don't know which guitars are...


Probably because for most people it's not even their favourite X-shaped B.C. Rich...the Stealth looks nicer (and is cooler because Chuck played it). The Xiphos and Warrior are beat both for playability though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2021)

3xt3rm1n4t0r said:


> Wondering why nobody mentioned Warlocks when talking about X-shaped guitars.
> If those aren't X shaped I don't know which guitars are...



I've never really thought of the Warlock as being a star, but I suppose it sort of is. Hmm m....

Come to think of it I never considered the Beast either, and that's even more star-esque.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 30, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've never really thought of the Warlock as being a star, but I suppose it sort of is. Hmm m....
> 
> Come to think of it I never considered the Beast either, and that's even more star-esque.
> 
> View attachment 96193


I was gonna post this exact BC Rich Beast on here at one point and just didn't.

Out of all the X shapes BC Rich has, the Beast and Warbeast are my favs. But only when they have bevels. I hate them with flat tops


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I was gonna post this exact BC Rich Beast on here at one point and just didn't.
> 
> Out of all the X shapes BC Rich has, the Beast and Warbeast are my favs. But only when they have bevels. I hate them with flat tops



Thanks to the Hoffman brothers, I'll always have a soft spot for Beasts.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't think I've ever seen a Beast in person. I doubt I'd fall in love with it playability wise but I still wanna try one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Beast in person. I doubt I'd fall in love with it playability wise but I still wanna try one



Yeah, heavy, and nothing special. They just remind me of being young and watching metal shows in scuzzy bars in Florida.


----------



## narad (Jul 31, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've never really thought of the Warlock as being a star, but I suppose it sort of is. Hmm m....
> 
> Come to think of it I never considered the Beast either, and that's even more star-esque.
> 
> View attachment 96193



Reminds me of a fat person doing ballet in a bedsheet.

...I do like it though.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 3, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> From what I understand, Dime actually hated that guitar. He said it sounded terrible or something



QFT. He did indeed, I recall the interview (fan question I believe, why didn’t he play it more often) he thought the top robbed the guitar of its resonance and tone, and made it super heavy and uncomfortable. Looks amazing though. I wonder if hetfield has similar feelings about his diamond plated exp’s, they look great.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 4, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> QFT. He did indeed, I recall the interview (fan question I believe, why didn’t he play it more often) he thought the top robbed the guitar of its resonance and tone, and made it super heavy and uncomfortable. Looks amazing though. I wonder if hetfield has similar feelings about his diamond plated exp’s, they look great.


Yeah. I remember he had to use it for promotional purposes like photos and stuff but he didn't like the thing.

I remember there being a moment when diamond plates on guitars was popular. Wayne Static had one, ESP had a couple other ones, BC Rich did a metal plate warlock, I even remember companies that would make a custom diamond plate top for your guitar. Guess Dime was probably right since the fad came and went with no one ever going back or singing the praises of such guitars.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 5, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah. I remember he had to use it for promotional purposes like photos and stuff but he didn't like the thing.
> 
> I remember there being a moment when diamond plates on guitars was popular. Wayne Static had one, ESP had a couple other ones, BC Rich did a metal plate warlock, I even remember companies that would make a custom diamond plate top for your guitar. Guess Dime was probably right since the fad came and went with no one ever going back or singing the praises of such guitars.



Ya, I know I wanted a diamond plate V after Zakk Wylde had one in that Rockstar movie.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 5, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, I know I wanted a diamond plate V after Zakk Wylde had one in that Rockstar movie.


Same.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 5, 2021)

... too much talk, not enough pics... just saying...


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## mmr007 (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 5, 2021)

I'd have to go with the Dave davidson warriors and the ibanez xiphos (mostly because I want the new one)


----------



## narad (Aug 6, 2021)

Work in progress but here's my contribution:















A truck went by outside and my building shook a tiny bit and it fell face down on the table :-/

I think I want to get the fretboard replaced with ebony (no binding) and make the headstock a banana headstock if possible.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 6, 2021)

narad said:


> Work in progress but here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seeing this makes me want to find a cheap 7 string X/star shape and mod it to perfection haha


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## odibrom (Aug 6, 2021)

^ I'm not sure if that one belongs here or on the funny guitars thread... maybe in both?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2021)

So...I really dislike asymmetrical star shapes. The Washburn/Dean Stealth is a good example. It should have worked for me but never did, then I realized the legs are two different lengths. I hate that so much


----------



## mogar (Aug 7, 2021)

Still waiting for Charvel to bring out a mim Star as part of their pro-mod series. I'd buy em all.


----------



## vilk (Aug 10, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


>


I hate this so bad


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 10, 2021)

I can't choose.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 10, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't choose.


hard for me to decide, but I feel like I might lean towards the Balaguer shape wise.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Aug 10, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't choose.


----------



## narad (Aug 13, 2021)

My how the times change (1985):


----------



## hazimwood (Aug 13, 2021)

I consider these both as X guitars, one Hard-edged and the other soft:


----------



## John (Aug 18, 2021)




----------

